# Old Radio Tubes



## vango57 (Mar 17, 2011)

What are the grids and plates in old tubes made of?


----------



## rusty (Mar 17, 2011)

vango57 said:


> What are the grids and plates in old tubes made of?



You will have to be more specific, there are thousands of may different types of vacuum tubes out there.

Some very very early vacuum tubes had a bit of platinum inside, should you find one they are highly desirable among tube collectors who are willing to pay good prices to add one to their collection..


----------



## vango57 (Mar 17, 2011)

The box of loose tubes I am looking at tonight appear to be radio tubes, These were purchased in the 70's from an outlet that specialized in military equipment liquidation.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 17, 2011)

Google the numbers. They have numbers.


----------



## rusty (Mar 17, 2011)

vango57 said:


> The box of loose tubes I am looking at tonight appear to be radio tubes, These were purchased in the 70's from an outlet that specialized in military equipment liquidation.



Early computers used amplifier tubes, could have been something as innocuous as a flight simulator, audiophiles go nuts for good working military grade amplifier tubes, especially when paired.

You need a tube tester to pair them up, even brand new tubes should be paired.

Harold V is resident audiophile on GRF.


----------

